# Mi sono vaccinato...E ora?



## numero 3 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Ciao, hanno vinto loro, mi sono vaccinato qualche giorno fa con la prima dose, avrei tanto voluto resistere ma ormai ero rimasto l'unico in famiglia, , mia mamma mio fratello tutti vaccinati e ormai non reggevo più l'assedio. Quando è crollata anche mia moglie mi sono messo in lista e ora eccomi fra coloro in attesa di seconda dose e Greenpass. 
Speravo che fra i credenti della terza dose con probabile esaurimento scorte e qualche corrente sindacale o politica il Greenpass fosse solo uno spauracchio invece è ora realtà.
A questo punto come comportarmi al lavoro?
Lavoro in una azienda molto " mediatica" spesso al centro dell'attenzione dei media lombardi e sono stati fra i primi a sposare il progetto e hanno cominciato molto prima a spaventare dipendenti e appaltatori con la tessera verde.
Ovviamente non sono il solo , alcuni hanno deciso di non presentarsi e rifiutare ad oltranza il ricatto , altri vanno di tamponi e poi ci sono io.
Nessuno sa che sono vaccinato potrei lavorare a singhiozzo creando caos nei turni presentandomi a random con green pass valido oppure dichiarando che non lo ho. GIUSTO? Sul telefono con il QR CODE non è segnata scadenza ? Oppure si? I tamponi validi danno un QR code?
Lavoro da tanti anni e sono amareggiato per questa situazione in fin dei conti non posso incolpare la mia azienda anche se avrebbe potuto lasciare qualche spiraglio ai non vaccinati visto che i controlli sono a campione ( min 30% giusto?)..Inoltre essendo struttura privata non credo ci sarebbero stati controlli...
Scusate lo sfogo...


----------



## Marilson (19 Ottobre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ciao, hanno vinto loro, mi sono vaccinato qualche giorno fa con la prima dose, avrei tanto voluto resistere ma ormai ero rimasto l'unico in famiglia, , mia mamma mio fratello tutti vaccinati e ormai non reggevo più l'assedio. Quando è crollata anche mia moglie mi sono messo in lista e ora eccomi fra coloro in attesa di seconda dose e Greenpass.
> Speravo che fra i credenti della terza dose con probabile esaurimento scorte e qualche corrente sindacale o politica il Greenpass fosse solo uno spauracchio invece è ora realtà.
> A questo punto come comportarmi al lavoro?
> Lavoro in una azienda molto " mediatica" spesso al centro dell'attenzione dei media lombardi e sono stati fra i primi a sposare il progetto e hanno cominciato molto prima a spaventare dipendenti e appaltatori con la tessera verde.
> ...



Speravi davvero che la tua azienda chiudesse un occhio andando di fatto contro alla legge?


----------



## Devil man (19 Ottobre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Speravi davvero che la tua azienda chiudesse un occhio andando di fatto contro alla legge?


??? una azienda non per forza deve violare la legge per aiutare i propri lavoratori.. guarda Ex Ilva, Ducati e Natura Si te ne cito alcuni grossi come esempio...non faranno pagare i tamponi ai propri dipendenti.


----------



## Devil man (19 Ottobre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ciao, hanno vinto loro, mi sono vaccinato qualche giorno fa con la prima dose, avrei tanto voluto resistere ma ormai ero rimasto l'unico in famiglia, , mia mamma mio fratello tutti vaccinati e ormai non reggevo più l'assedio. Quando è crollata anche mia moglie mi sono messo in lista e ora eccomi fra coloro in attesa di seconda dose e Greenpass.
> Speravo che fra i credenti della terza dose con probabile esaurimento scorte e qualche corrente sindacale o politica il Greenpass fosse solo uno spauracchio invece è ora realtà.
> A questo punto come comportarmi al lavoro?
> Lavoro in una azienda molto " mediatica" spesso al centro dell'attenzione dei media lombardi e sono stati fra i primi a sposare il progetto e hanno cominciato molto prima a spaventare dipendenti e appaltatori con la tessera verde.
> ...


Ti capisco... anche io ho barcollato ad un certo punto..ma alla fine ho deciso di farmi questi 2 tamponi a settimana e continuare a manifestare ogni sabato nel mio comune..e chissene..quello che puoi fare è continuare a protestare anche da vaccinato!


----------



## Marilson (19 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ??? una azienda non per forza deve violare la legge per aiutare i propri lavoratori.. guarda Ex Ilva, Ducati e Natura Si te ne cito alcuni grossi come esempio...non faranno pagare i tamponi ai propri dipendenti.


un conto e' decidere di pagare i tamponi, cio' non va contro la legge. Ma non effettuare i controlli si.


----------



## Davide L (19 Ottobre 2021)

Innanzitutto hai preso la decisione più corretta, la vaccinazione non è l'unica soluzione al Covid, è LA SOLUZIONE. Per tutelare la tua salute e quella dei tuoi cari hai fatto benissimo a vaccinarti.
Non avere paura per le presunte reazioni avverse, sono estremamente rare, secondo le statistiche è più facile contrarre il Covid nella forma grave oppure scoprire il cancro. Detto ciò potresti chiedere alla tua azienda in quanto vaccinato in attesa di Green Pass di ricevere i tamponi gratuiti.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (19 Ottobre 2021)

In Italia con una dose dovresti già avere il GP dopo 14 giorni, giusto? E' ancora così?


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> In Italia con una dose dovresti già avere il GP dopo 14 giorni, giusto? E' ancora così?


a me lo han fatto dopo 2 gg ma era quello parziale, da 1a dise. non so se valga per lavorare. non credo


----------



## raducioiu (19 Ottobre 2021)

Se mostri *solo* il QR code loro non sanno come lo hai ottenuto: vedono solo se è valido, nome e data di nascita. Non visualizzano alcuna scadenza né se è scarurito da vaccino o guarigione o tampone.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (19 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a me lo han fatto dopo 2 gg ma era quello parziale, da 1a dise. non so se valga per lavorare. non credo


Basta avere la prova della prima dose fatta, anche senza greenpass puoi lavorare


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Se mostri *solo* il QR code loro non sanno come lo hai ottenuto: vedono solo se è valido, nome e data di nascita. Non visualizzano alcuna scadenza né se è scarurito da vaccino o guarigione o tampone.


Sicuro? Io ho visto che quando avevo prima dose veniva una cornice BLU all'ok post lettura qr code, con seconda dove invece la cornice è VERDE


----------



## tifosa asRoma (19 Ottobre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ciao, hanno vinto loro, mi sono vaccinato qualche giorno fa con la prima dose, avrei tanto voluto resistere ma ormai ero rimasto l'unico in famiglia, , mia mamma mio fratello tutti vaccinati e ormai non reggevo più l'assedio. Quando è crollata anche mia moglie mi sono messo in lista e ora eccomi fra coloro in attesa di seconda dose e Greenpass.
> Speravo che fra i credenti della terza dose con probabile esaurimento scorte e qualche corrente sindacale o politica il Greenpass fosse solo uno spauracchio invece è ora realtà.
> A questo punto come comportarmi al lavoro?
> Lavoro in una azienda molto " mediatica" spesso al centro dell'attenzione dei media lombardi e sono stati fra i primi a sposare il progetto e hanno cominciato molto prima a spaventare dipendenti e appaltatori con la tessera verde.
> ...


Se mostri solo il Qr code a chi controlla con l’app non appare nulla se non la validità del greenpass, ma sugli altri fogli della certificazione, per chi l’ha ottenuta con il tampone c’è la data di scadenza.


----------



## mil77 (19 Ottobre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ciao, hanno vinto loro, mi sono vaccinato qualche giorno fa con la prima dose, avrei tanto voluto resistere ma ormai ero rimasto l'unico in famiglia, , mia mamma mio fratello tutti vaccinati e ormai non reggevo più l'assedio. Quando è crollata anche mia moglie mi sono messo in lista e ora eccomi fra coloro in attesa di seconda dose e Greenpass.
> Speravo che fra i credenti della terza dose con probabile esaurimento scorte e qualche corrente sindacale o politica il Greenpass fosse solo uno spauracchio invece è ora realtà.
> A questo punto come comportarmi al lavoro?
> Lavoro in una azienda molto " mediatica" spesso al centro dell'attenzione dei media lombardi e sono stati fra i primi a sposare il progetto e hanno cominciato molto prima a spaventare dipendenti e appaltatori con la tessera verde.
> ...


Si sul QR code NON compare la data di scadenza, ma solo data di nascita e nome. Si i tamponi validi danno un QR code che è il green pass. Certo tu potresti lavorare a singhiozzo dicendo di non avere green pass valido, ma creerebbe danni alla tua azienda che sta applicando la legge e non può fare altro e a te stesso che non prenderai lo stipendio pieno. Magari sbaglio, ma dal tuo messaggio sembra che la tua preoccupazione sia quella di non far sapere agli altri colleghi che ti sei vaccinato. Se è così puoi andare tranquillo, il green pass lo puoi avere perchè fai tamponi ogni 2 giorni e nessuno verrà mai a sapere il motivo per cui sei in possesso del green pass.


----------



## dadensa (19 Ottobre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ciao, hanno vinto loro, mi sono vaccinato qualche giorno fa con la prima dose, avrei tanto voluto resistere ma ormai ero rimasto l'unico in famiglia, , mia mamma mio fratello tutti vaccinati e ormai non reggevo più l'assedio. Quando è crollata anche mia moglie mi sono messo in lista e ora eccomi fra coloro in attesa di seconda dose e Greenpass.
> Speravo che fra i credenti della terza dose con probabile esaurimento scorte e qualche corrente sindacale o politica il Greenpass fosse solo uno spauracchio invece è ora realtà.
> A questo punto come comportarmi al lavoro?
> Lavoro in una azienda molto " mediatica" spesso al centro dell'attenzione dei media lombardi e sono stati fra i primi a sposare il progetto e hanno cominciato molto prima a spaventare dipendenti e appaltatori con la tessera verde.
> ...


Come già detto, dal QR code non si evince nè la data di scadenza, nè la motivazione per la quale tu possa avere il green pass (vaccino, tampone, guarigione, esenzione..). Per la tutela della privacy l'azienda non è tenuta a saperlo, ha solo il dovere di verificare la validità del green pass il giorno stesso del controllo, da parte di un delegato designato. 
Se non hai ancora il green pass puoi presentare a chi è delegato ai controlli all'interno della tua azienda del documento che ti hanno rilasciato, cartaceo e/o digitale al momento della vaccinazione.
Chiaramente, i giorni di mancata presentazione del green pass saranno equiparati a giorni di green pass non valido, pertanto la tua assenza sarà considerata non retribuita, con le conseguenze del caso (mancata retribuzione, diretta ed indiretta).

P.S.: nella mia azienda i controlli vengono fatti ogni giorno al momento dell'accesso a tutti i lavoratori.


----------



## Alkampfer (19 Ottobre 2021)

e ora, ti rimangono solo altre 2 dosi all'anno per sempre.


----------



## Manue (19 Ottobre 2021)

Il qr code arriva dopo 12 giorni, ma è valido dal 15mo dopo la prima dose. Quando lo si fa controllare (potete farlo anche voi con l'app VerificaC19) viene notificata la validità ma solo su territorio nazionale ed il colore è blu, questo solo dopo la prima dose. Il giorno dopo la seconda, o qualche ora dopo se fatta di mattina, arriva il qr code definitivo, riconosciuto in tutta europa ed il layout nell'app di verifica sarà di colore verde.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2021)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Come già detto, dal QR code non si evince nè la data di scadenza, nè la motivazione per la quale tu possa avere il green pass (vaccino, tampone, guarigione, esenzione..). *Per la tutela della privacy l'azienda non è tenuta a saperlo, ha solo il dovere di verificare la validità del green pass* il giorno stesso del controllo, da parte di un delegato designato.
> Se non hai ancora il green pass puoi presentare a chi è delegato ai controlli all'interno della tua azienda del documento che ti hanno rilasciato, cartaceo e/o digitale al momento della vaccinazione.
> Chiaramente, i giorni di mancata presentazione del green pass saranno equiparati a giorni di green pass non valido, pertanto la tua assenza sarà considerata non retribuita, con le conseguenze del caso (mancata retribuzione, diretta ed indiretta).
> 
> P.S.: nella mia azienda i controlli vengono fatti ogni giorno al momento dell'accesso a tutti i lavoratori.


da me hanno fatto fare un foglio dove si chiedeva tra l'altro anche da dove proveniva il GP


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Ottobre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ciao, hanno vinto loro, mi sono vaccinato qualche giorno fa con la prima dose, avrei tanto voluto resistere ma ormai ero rimasto l'unico in famiglia, , mia mamma mio fratello tutti vaccinati e ormai non reggevo più l'assedio. Quando è crollata anche mia moglie mi sono messo in lista e ora eccomi fra coloro in attesa di seconda dose e Greenpass.
> Speravo che fra i credenti della terza dose con probabile esaurimento scorte e qualche corrente sindacale o politica il Greenpass fosse solo uno spauracchio invece è ora realtà.
> A questo punto come comportarmi al lavoro?
> Lavoro in una azienda molto " mediatica" spesso al centro dell'attenzione dei media lombardi e sono stati fra i primi a sposare il progetto e hanno cominciato molto prima a spaventare dipendenti e appaltatori con la tessera verde.
> ...



Mi spiace per te soldato,hai resistito finchè hai potuto 
Purtroppo ci sono aziende che chiudono un occhio (proprio come nel porto di Trieste) e altre aziende che sono perfettamente allineate al nazipass.

Se a me avessero obbligato con il ricatto ad avere questa schifezza per lavorare,probabilmente sarei andato avanti con i tamponi fino a dicembre. Fortunatamente lavoro da solo e non ho rotture di 00.

Comunque capisco la tua scelta,alla fine grazie a tutti gli inetti che inconsapevolmente(?) fanno il gioco del governo e si mettono a fare gli sceriffi di sta min..ghia (familiari in primis),la pressione su di te,non vaccinato in mezzo a tanti vaccinati,diventa quasi insostenibile.


----------



## danjr (19 Ottobre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ciao, hanno vinto loro, mi sono vaccinato qualche giorno fa con la prima dose, avrei tanto voluto resistere ma ormai ero rimasto l'unico in famiglia, , mia mamma mio fratello tutti vaccinati e ormai non reggevo più l'assedio. Quando è crollata anche mia moglie mi sono messo in lista e ora eccomi fra coloro in attesa di seconda dose e Greenpass.
> Speravo che fra i credenti della terza dose con probabile esaurimento scorte e qualche corrente sindacale o politica il Greenpass fosse solo uno spauracchio invece è ora realtà.
> A questo punto come comportarmi al lavoro?
> Lavoro in una azienda molto " mediatica" spesso al centro dell'attenzione dei media lombardi e sono stati fra i primi a sposare il progetto e hanno cominciato molto prima a spaventare dipendenti e appaltatori con la tessera verde.
> ...


Complimenti, ora che sei vaccinato puoi tornare alla normalità quasi. è tipo la pillola rossa di Matrix


----------



## danjr (19 Ottobre 2021)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Sicuro? Io ho visto che quando avevo prima dose veniva una cornice BLU all'ok post lettura qr code, con seconda dove invece la cornice è VERDE


Si è blu la prima dose


----------



## dadensa (19 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> da me hanno fatto fare un foglio dove si chiedeva tra l'altro anche da dove proveniva il GP


Di per sé l'azienda non è tenuta, è anche scritto sulle FAQ ministeriali. Diverso è se la mansione rientra nelle categorie con obbligo vaccinale. 
Diversamente, a parer mio, vi è una violazione della privacy.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Ottobre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ciao, hanno vinto loro, mi sono vaccinato qualche giorno fa con la prima dose, avrei tanto voluto resistere ma ormai ero rimasto l'unico in famiglia, , mia mamma mio fratello tutti vaccinati e ormai non reggevo più l'assedio. Quando è crollata anche mia moglie mi sono messo in lista e ora eccomi fra coloro in attesa di seconda dose e Greenpass.
> Speravo che fra i credenti della terza dose con probabile esaurimento scorte e qualche corrente sindacale o politica il Greenpass fosse solo uno spauracchio invece è ora realtà.
> A questo punto come comportarmi al lavoro?
> Lavoro in una azienda molto " mediatica" spesso al centro dell'attenzione dei media lombardi e sono stati fra i primi a sposare il progetto e hanno cominciato molto prima a spaventare dipendenti e appaltatori con la tessera verde.
> ...


Non vedo quale sia il senso, dopo aver fatto il vaccino, di non presentarti a lavoro rimettendoci i soldi..boh..se vuoi farti un giorno a casa prenditi ferie..

Comunque per fortuna ti hanno obbligato a farlo, come vedi la coercizione è necessaria..magari ti hanno salvato da un contagio...sarà un caso ma giusto questa settimana dei miei parenti si sono ammalati, sono due nuclei familiari che vivono insieme in una bifamiliare, su 7 persone 3 non vaccinate...indovina quanti sono i positivi? 3+1..ovviamente dei 4 l'unico asintomatico è il vaccinato..


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Ottobre 2021)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Di per sé l'azienda non è tenuta, è anche scritto sulle FAQ ministeriali. Diverso è se la mansione rientra nelle categorie con obbligo vaccinale.
> Diversamente, a parer mio, vi è una violazione della privacy.


la legge dice che è vietato conservare in azienda i dati sul green pass, ovviamente se uno è d'accordo li può dare..è normale che se si può evitare ogni giorno lo screening è meglio


----------



## Gito (19 Ottobre 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Basta avere la prova della prima dose fatta, anche senza greenpass puoi lavorare


No nn è vero, il foglio che ti lasciano che attesta CHe hai fatto la prima dose non vale per lavorare. Bisogna fare tamponi fino all'approvazione del green pass anche se hai fatto la prima dose del vaccino


----------



## tifosa asRoma (19 Ottobre 2021)

Gito ha scritto:


> No nn è vero, il foglio che ti lasciano che attesta CHe hai fatto la prima dose non vale per lavorare. Bisogna fare tamponi fino all'approvazione del green pass anche se hai fatto la prima dose del vaccino


Hai ragione, ho scritto quella cosa perché ho sentito più di un lavoratore a cui l’azienda ha permesso di lavorare con la prova della prima dose fatta, pensavo che fosse scritto nel decreto del governo, invece è solo un “favore “ fatto da qualche azienda ai propri dipendenti


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2021)

Ed ora? Ed ora fai una vita normale su...basta con certe "battaglie" contro il sistema...non voglio offendere il pensiero di nessuno, ma per semplice paura di una punturina una piccolissima fetta di popolazione sta facendo un casino pazzesco.


----------



## danjr (19 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed ora? Ed ora fai una vita normale su...basta con certe "battaglie" contro il sistema...non voglio offendere il pensiero di nessuno, ma per semplice paura di una punturina una piccolissima fetta di popolazione sta facendo un casino pazzesco.


Io dico per scherzare che hanno paura della punturina o del tampocino nel naso, ma in fondo penso sia una grande verità. Perché se per assurdo mettessero validi i test salivari, non protesterebbe più nessuno (salvo i soliti integralisti). Quindi tutto si riduce alla paura di queste persone che, nella maggioranza dei casi, mascherano dietro motivazioni ideologiche (resistere per salvare il mondo ecc).


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2021)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Di per sé l'azienda non è tenuta, è anche scritto sulle FAQ ministeriali. *Diverso è se la mansione rientra nelle categorie con obbligo vaccinale.*
> Diversamente, a parer mio, vi è una violazione della privacy.


ahahaha non è il mio caso.
può essere come dici..


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Io dico per scherzare che hanno paura della punturina o del tampocino nel naso, ma in fondo penso sia una grande verità. Perché se per assurdo mettessero validi i test salivari, non protesterebbe più nessuno (salvo i soliti integralisti). Quindi tutto si riduce alla paura di queste persone che, nella maggioranza dei casi, mascherano dietro motivazioni ideologiche (resistere per salvare il mondo ecc).


ma che paura della puntura dai.... è un tarlo ideologico vero.
che a mio parere è molto molto peggio.
chi ha aperto questa discussione si vede che non ha paura dell'ago ma ha molta più paura che qualcuno sappia che ha fatto il vaccino. come se farlo fosse una cosa sbagliata e umiliante.


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Io dico per scherzare che hanno paura della punturina o del tampocino nel naso, ma in fondo penso sia una grande verità. Perché se per assurdo mettessero validi i test salivari, non protesterebbe più nessuno (salvo i soliti integralisti). Quindi tutto si riduce alla paura di queste persone che, nella maggioranza dei casi, mascherano dietro motivazioni ideologiche (resistere per salvare il mondo ecc).


E' cosi, hanno una maledetta paura di farsi il vaccino (nessuno ci va a cuor leggero), e pur di difendersi sono arrivati ad ideali celesti. Comunque una buona fetta di loro si sta facendo coraggio e lo va a fare. 

Ma guai a dire che hanno paura del vaccino....perchè non è quello....nooo figurati...


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma che paura della puntura dai.... è un tarlo ideologico vero.
> che a mio parere è molto molto peggio.
> chi ha aperto questa discussione si vede che non ha paura dell'ago ma ha molta più paura che qualcuno sappia che ha fatto il vaccino. come se farlo fosse una cosa sbagliata e umiliante.



Credimi, in prinicipio c'era una dannata paura del vaccino...che ora persiste...molti di loro andrebbero anche a farlo ma ora subentra una cosa chiamata ORGOGLIO...una mia collega da mesi porta avanti la battaglia, si considera un lupo e tutti gli altri pecore...ci dice che moriremo da mesi...morale della favola? Domani va a vaccinarsi, in fabbrica la perculano tutti.


----------



## danjr (19 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma che paura della puntura dai.... è un tarlo ideologico vero.
> che a mio parere è molto molto peggio.
> chi ha aperto questa discussione si vede che non ha paura dell'ago ma ha molta più paura che qualcuno sappia che ha fatto il vaccino. come se farlo fosse una cosa sbagliata e umiliante.


Ma non della puntura in sé, ovvio, paura di avere delle conseguenze. Il tampone invece è proprio un fastidio e richiedere di essere continuamente rifatto. il Test salivare, fidati, metterebbe d'accordo tutti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Credimi, in prinicipio c'era una dannata paura del vaccino...che ora persiste...molti di loro andrebbero anche a farlo ma ora subentra una cosa chiamata ORGOGLIO...una mia collega da mesi porta avanti la battaglia, si considera un lupo e tutti gli altri pecore...ci dice che moriremo da mesi...morale della favola? Domani va a vaccinarsi, in fabbrica la perculano tutti.


è quel che voglio dire io. subentra questo meccanismo che poi ti annebbia anche.
perculare in questi casi è sbagliatissimo, devi capirle le persone in difficoltà.
ma certa gente non capisce un kaiser della mente umana.


----------



## danjr (19 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' cosi, hanno una maledetta paura di farsi il vaccino (nessuno ci va a cuor leggero), e pur di difendersi sono arrivati ad ideali celesti. Comunque una buona fetta di loro si sta facendo coraggio e lo va a fare.
> 
> Ma guai a dire che hanno paura del vaccino....perchè non è quello....nooo figurati...


Io penso che tutti eravamo almeno leggermente tesi prima di farlo, non si sa mai in fondo... però amen lo fai e basta. Penso di aver fatto mille altre cose più pericolose senza nemmeno prendere in considerazione il pericolo.
Trovo altrettanto ridicoli quelli che non sbandierano la minima paura e anzi sono felicissimi di vaccinarsi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma non della puntura in sé, ovvio, paura di avere delle conseguenze. Il tampone invece è proprio un fastidio e richiedere di essere continuamente rifatto. il Test salivare, fidati, metterebbe d'accordo tutti.


sarebbe meglio per loro, ma sarebbe comunque dittatura e coercizione per quasi tutti quelli che stanno protestando adesso. per me.
il tampone raga è realmente fastidioso. ne ho sentiti parecchi. 3 a settimana diventa insostenibile.


----------



## danjr (19 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Credimi, in prinicipio c'era una dannata paura del vaccino...che ora persiste...molti di loro andrebbero anche a farlo ma ora subentra una cosa chiamata ORGOGLIO...una mia collega da mesi porta avanti la battaglia, si considera un lupo e tutti gli altri pecore...ci dice che moriremo da mesi...morale della favola? Domani va a vaccinarsi, in fabbrica la perculano tutti.


In fondo è anche un modo per sentirsi importanti "combattere il sistema"


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' cosi, hanno una maledetta paura di farsi il vaccino (nessuno ci va a cuor leggero), e pur di difendersi sono arrivati ad ideali celesti. Comunque una buona fetta di loro si sta facendo coraggio e lo va a fare.
> 
> Ma guai a dire che hanno paura del vaccino....perchè non è quello....nooo figurati...


Più di 600 morti in Italia per vaccino covid (fonte AIFA). E non è detto che non ci sia un numero più alto, perché magari ci sono medici di famiglia che non vogliono segnalarlo. La paura è più che giustificata. Ditemi un vaccino che ha fatto così tanti morti in una nazione ed alzo le mani. Possibilmente, senza tirare in ballo altri discorsi come si è soliti fare quando non si hanno prove che smentiscono. 

Che poi, un paese con più della metà vaccinata dovrebbe dirsi già immunizzato e ripartire alla vita normale. Perché è chiaro che non si vaccinerà mai il 100% della popolazione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Più di 600 morti in Italia per vaccino covid (fonte AIFA). E non è detto che non ci sia un numero più alto, perché magari ci sono medici di famiglia che non vogliono segnalarlo. La paura è più che giustificata. Ditemi un vaccino che ha fatto così tanti morti in una nazione ed alzo le mani. Possibilmente, senza tirare in ballo altri discorsi come si è soliti fare quando non si hanno prove che smentiscono.
> 
> Che poi, un paese con più della metà vaccinata dovrebbe dirsi già immunizzato e ripartire alla vita normale. Perché è chiaro che non si vaccinerà mai il 100% della popolazione.


sono 16, non 600. ma che fonte hai letto??????????
16 su 90M. vuol dire uno su 6M.
e poi di questi 16, che sono correlabili, e non necessariamente correlati, magari ce ne sono da scartare.

600 morti non li fai neanche vaccinando tutto l'universo.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono 16, non 600. ma che fonte hai letto??????????
> 16 su 90M. vuol dire uno su 6M.
> 
> 600 morti non li fai neanche vaccinando tutto l'universo.


Il nono rapporto AIFA, c'è scritto testualmente che dal 27/12/2020 al 26/09/2021, ci sono state _"608 segnalazioni gravi riportano l’esito “decesso” al momento della segnalazione o come informazione acquisita successivamente al follow up"_. Si può trovare sul sito dell'AIFA, per chi vuole, invio un link in privato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il nono rapporto AIFA, c'è scritto testualmente che dal 27/12/2020 al 26/09/2021, ci sono state _"608 segnalazioni gravi riportano l’esito “decesso” al momento della segnalazione o come informazione acquisita successivamente al follow up"_. Si può trovare sul sito dell'AIFA, per chi vuole, invio un link in privato.


l'ho appena letto su più siti. sono 16.
quel che dici tu sono i morti per covid se sei vaccinato. rileggi perchè per me non hai capito.


----------



## Mister Varidoianis (19 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Più di 600 morti in Italia per vaccino covid (fonte AIFA). E non è detto che non ci sia un numero più alto, perché magari ci sono medici di famiglia che non vogliono segnalarlo. La paura è più che giustificata. Ditemi un vaccino che ha fatto così tanti morti in una nazione ed alzo le mani. Possibilmente, senza tirare in ballo altri discorsi come si è soliti fare quando non si hanno prove che smentiscono.
> 
> Che poi, un paese con più della metà vaccinata dovrebbe dirsi già immunizzato e ripartire alla vita normale. Perché è chiaro che non si vaccinerà mai il 100% della popolazione.


L'AIFA segnala 608 decessi (che già di per sé, vuol dire 0,75 ogni 100.000), ma 435 sono risultati *non correlabili* al vaccino. Dei restanti, 133 sono indeterminati, 27 inclassificabili e solo 16 sono effettivamente correlabili (quindi* 0,2 su 1.000.000*). Peraltro, nella quasi totalità dei casi, il decesso è dovuto a complicanze di patologie o condizioni preesistenti.

Se devi dare delle statistiche, dalle giuste e soprattutto in maniera onesta.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'ho appena letto su più siti. sono 16.
> *quel che dici tu sono i morti per covid se sei vaccinato. rileggi perchè per me non hai capito*.


Eh niente, chiudiamo qui che è meglio. C'è scritto nel nono rapporto che si riferisce a "Sospette reazioni avverse a vaccini covid-19".


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh niente, chiudiamo qui che è meglio. C'è scritto nel nono rapporto che si riferisce a "Sospette reazioni avverse a vaccini covid-19".


per me fai prima a dire che non hai capito cosa c'è scritto.
mica è un reato. si legge dappertutto, cioè 3 siti dicono la stessa cosa quindi mi pare sufficiente. magari hanno sbagliato tutti e 3.

comunque chiudiamo a me non interessa.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Ottobre 2021)

Mister Varidoianis ha scritto:


> L'AIFA segnala 608 decessi (che già di per sé, vuol dire 0,75 ogni 100.000), ma 435 sono risultati *non correlabili* al vaccino. Dei restanti, 133 sono indeterminati, 27 inclassificabili e solo 16 sono effettivamente correlabili (quindi* 0,2 su 1.000.000*). Peraltro, nella quasi totalità dei casi, il decesso è dovuto a complicanze di patologie o condizioni preesistenti.
> 
> Se devi dare delle statistiche, dalle giuste e soprattutto in maniera onesta.


Significherebbe che 608 persone sono andate di matto, denunciando una causa inesistente. Che ti devo dire...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il nono rapporto AIFA, c'è scritto testualmente che dal 27/12/2020 al 26/09/2021, ci sono state _"608 segnalazioni gravi riportano l’esito “decesso” al momento della segnalazione o come informazione acquisita successivamente al follow up"_. Si può trovare sul sito dell'AIFA, per chi vuole, invio un link in privato.



Il problema è che queste 608 segnalazioni di decesso (avvenuto subito dopo il vaccino),se le rigirano come vogliono.
Quante volte abbiamo sentito virologi e scribacchini vari affermare "è morto ma non c'è nessuna correlazione con il vaccino" ? Di questi 600 e passa casi probabilmente avranno trovato correlazione con il vaccino in una ventina di persone.

Un pò come succedeva con astrazeneca,dove non appena crepava un paziente appena siringato,si affrettavano ad affermare che non ci stava alcuna correlazione,senza neanche effettuare l'autopsia 

Insomma,doveva crepare,così come queste 600 persone si sono sacrificate per la scienza.
Poi ci sarà uno che penserà alla pura e semplice coincidenza e un altro che penserà che "toh,un altro che è morto di cause naturali,infarto,trombosi,subito dopo il vaccino".


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## David Drills (19 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Ottobre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ciao, hanno vinto loro, mi sono vaccinato qualche giorno fa con la prima dose, avrei tanto voluto resistere ma ormai ero rimasto l'unico in famiglia, , mia mamma mio fratello tutti vaccinati e ormai non reggevo più l'assedio. Quando è crollata anche mia moglie mi sono messo in lista e ora eccomi fra coloro in attesa di seconda dose e Greenpass.
> Speravo che fra i credenti della terza dose con probabile esaurimento scorte e qualche corrente sindacale o politica il Greenpass fosse solo uno spauracchio invece è ora realtà.
> A questo punto come comportarmi al lavoro?
> Lavoro in una azienda molto " mediatica" spesso al centro dell'attenzione dei media lombardi e sono stati fra i primi a sposare il progetto e hanno cominciato molto prima a spaventare dipendenti e appaltatori con la tessera verde.
> ...


E mò so caxxi cit.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (19 Ottobre 2021)

Ma una domanda: qual è il senso di questo topic? Il buon numero 3 ha fatto il vaccino e non vuole riverlalo ai suoi contatti?


----------



## Mister Varidoianis (20 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Significherebbe che 608 persone sono andate di matto, denunciando una causa inesistente. Che ti devo dire...


Nessuno "denuncia le cause". Ciò che viene osservato sono gli eventi avversi, intesi come qualunque episodio sfavorevole che si verifica dopo la somministrazione. Tali eventi avversi vengono studiati uno ad uno per stabilire se vi sia un nesso di causalità con il farmaco assunto, nel qual caso si può parlare di reazione avversa.

Lo studio della correlazione avviene, tra le altre cose, sulla base di un algoritmo messo a punto dall'OMS e tiene conto di numerosi fattori. Il processo può produrre tre possibili valutazioni: correlabile (quando il nesso con il farmaco è considerato plausibile), non correlabile (quando l'evento è giustificabile con altri fattori) o indeterminato (quando l'associazione temporale è compatibile, ma non vi sono prove sufficienti circa il nesso di causalità).

Tradotto significa che di questi 608 morti, 435 sarebbero con ogni probabilità morti comunque e, tra gli altri, solo in 16 casi ci sono prove sufficienti per ritenere plausibile che siano morti a causa del vaccino (peraltro, sempre in relazione a patologie preesistenti). Tutto ciò tenendo presente che sono state somministrate 84 milioni di dosi, per cui parliamo letteralmente di una percentuale infinitesimale e neanche lontanamente paragonabile al tasso di letalità del Covid.

Trovo comunque singolare dover spiegare tutto questo, visto che è scritto chiaramente nel rapporto dell'AIFA da cui tu stesso hai preso originariamente il dato.


----------



## sampapot (20 Ottobre 2021)

mah...tutte queste "seghe mentali" non le capisco.
Il vaccino è stato testato e messo in commercio quindi è considerato sicuro per la popolazione. Poi ovviamente ci possono essere patologie incompatibili che possono portare anche alla morte (per ignoranza dovuta alla mancanza di dati statistici o perché non si era a conoscenza della oro esistenza). I no-vax non lo fanno per una presa di posizione...ognuno è libero di comportarsi come meglio crede.... accetto la scelta, ma la considero illogica. 
Io dico che hai fatto bene a vaccinarti perché, anche se non ti garantisce l'immunità, serve per alleviare i sintomi a seguito del contagio, sia per te che per la tua famiglia (se questo non è un motivo sufficiente....) e ti assicuro che la polmonite da covid non passa inosservata...in più con il GP puoi tornare alla vita normale....e se non vai in terapia intensiva fai anche risparmiare soldi alla sanità pubblica.
Spiegami...vuoi dimostrare che sei il più cazzuto e che riesci a contrastare il sistema? mi piacerebbe che un no-vax mi spiegasse le sue reali motivazioni...così ...per capire...e non dirmi che nel vaccino esistono naniti che modificano il DNA, che rendono sterili e che controllano la volontà.
P.S. ma tutti i vaccini fatti da bambino cosa sono stati? roulette russe?


----------



## raducioiu (20 Ottobre 2021)

> Lo studio della correlazione avviene, tra le altre cose, sulla base di un algoritmo messo a punto dall'*OMS*


Ah beh l'OMS... allora a posto.


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Ottobre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ciao, hanno vinto loro, mi sono vaccinato qualche giorno fa con la prima dose, avrei tanto voluto resistere ma ormai ero rimasto l'unico in famiglia, , mia mamma mio fratello tutti vaccinati e ormai non reggevo più l'assedio. Quando è crollata anche mia moglie mi sono messo in lista e ora eccomi fra coloro in attesa di seconda dose e Greenpass.
> Speravo che fra i credenti della terza dose con probabile esaurimento scorte e qualche corrente sindacale o politica il Greenpass fosse solo uno spauracchio invece è ora realtà.
> A questo punto come comportarmi al lavoro?
> Lavoro in una azienda molto " mediatica" spesso al centro dell'attenzione dei media lombardi e sono stati fra i primi a sposare il progetto e hanno cominciato molto prima a spaventare dipendenti e appaltatori con la tessera verde.
> ...


Scusami ma io non ho capito il "problema" che stai ponendo. Sei un vaccinato in mezzo a dei novax e non sai come comportarti?


----------



## Devil man (20 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sarebbe meglio per loro, ma sarebbe comunque dittatura e coercizione per quasi tutti quelli che stanno protestando adesso. per me.
> il tampone raga è realmente fastidioso. ne ho sentiti parecchi. 3 a settimana diventa insostenibile.


io ne faccio 2 a settimana e non ho nessun problema... dipende chi ti trovi.. ci sono anche i macellai che godono nel farti male..


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> io ne faccio 2 a settimana e non ho nessun problema... dipende chi ti trovi.. ci sono anche i macellai che godono nel farti male..


io non l'ho mai fatto. vado per sentito dire.


----------



## Devil man (20 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma tu vai bel bello su un forum a riportare numeri dicendo che *lo dice l'aifa* quando *l'aifa ha detto tutt'altra cosa* ahahahha.
> ma ti sembra fare corretta informazione? roba da matti.
> 
> EDIT: eh ridi ridi bella figura farsi sgamare così....



Ad esempio il Rapporto sulla Sorveglianza dei vaccini *COVID-19, 7 dal 27/12/2020 – 26/07/2021*

L'Aifa ha segnalato sul seguente report in 211 giorni di somministrazioni (65.926.591 dosi complessive) “84.322 di queste segnalazioni sono di evento avverso successivo alla vaccinazione”. “L'87,1% delle segnalazioni”, cioè di queste 84.322 segnalazioni, “sono eventi non gravi, mentre “il 12,8% a eventi avversi gravi” quindi si parla di ospedalizzazioni, paralisi, pericolo di vita, morti, ecc.....scrive Aifa a pagina 11.
_Elaborando questi dati si deduce che in Italia ci sono stati 506 decessi nell'arco di 211 giorni una media di 2,4 deceduti al giorno._

Come scrive anche Aifa “il rapporto descrive le segnalazioni di reazioni che sono state osservate dopo la somministrazione del vaccino.

Ma 2,4 deceduti al giorno anche se determinata con " NESSUNA CORRELAZIONE " sembra comunque un dato importante per farsi due domande....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non l'ho mai fatto. vado per sentito dire.



Io qualche mese fa ne ho fatti 2 (antigenico + molecolare) nel giro di 20 minuti.
Diciamo che il primo (ero anche un pò agitato,non avendomi mai infilato nulla nel naso  ) è andato tutto liscio,solo un lieve fastidio quando inizia a girarlo e rigirarlo.

In quello molecolare invece ho visto le stelle.
Oltre ad essere durato molto di più,non è stato solo un fastidio ma quasi un dolore.

Immagino che dipenda tutto dalla persona che trovi e da quanto questa persona sia incaszata con la vita


----------



## Stylox10 (20 Ottobre 2021)

E ora semplicemente hai fatto quello che milioni di persone in tutto il mondo hanno iniziato a fare da mesi.

Difficilmente te ne pentirai.


----------



## Mister Varidoianis (20 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma 2,4 deceduti al giorno anche se determinata con " NESSUNA CORRELAZIONE " sembra comunque un dato importante per farsi due domande....


Sì, 2,4 su oltre 300.000 dosi giornaliere, cioè 0,8 ogni 100.000 come riportato dall'AIFA stessa (d'altronde la matematica non è un'opinione). Se poi consideriamo che i decessi effettivamente correlabili sono poco più che una manciata, non capisco che domande dovremmo farci secondo te... ti aspettavi forse che il vaccino rendesse la gente immortale?


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Ottobre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ciao, hanno vinto loro, mi sono vaccinato qualche giorno fa con la prima dose, avrei tanto voluto resistere ma ormai ero rimasto l'unico in famiglia, , mia mamma mio fratello tutti vaccinati e ormai non reggevo più l'assedio. Quando è crollata anche mia moglie mi sono messo in lista e ora eccomi fra coloro in attesa di seconda dose e Greenpass.
> Speravo che fra i credenti della terza dose con probabile esaurimento scorte e qualche corrente sindacale o politica il Greenpass fosse solo uno spauracchio invece è ora realtà.
> A questo punto come comportarmi al lavoro?
> Lavoro in una azienda molto " mediatica" spesso al centro dell'attenzione dei media lombardi e sono stati fra i primi a sposare il progetto e hanno cominciato molto prima a spaventare dipendenti e appaltatori con la tessera verde.
> ...


Oneste te sui gg che servono per avere il GP non so risponderti, ma da come scrivi sembra tu tema di essere "visto male" dai non vaccinati, correggimi se sbaglio. Riguardo al controllo sul GP non viene controllata la data di scadenza, non esce proprio, quindi tampone o vaccino loro non possono saperlo. Se poi, come ho capito, "temi" giudizi da parte degli altri, é un problema più loro che tuo. Sono totalmente contrario a questo vaccino, pur avendo fatto tutti gli altri, esclusa la ciofeca influenzale annuale, utile come pulirsi il didietro con la sabbia. In poche parole ai colleghi non deve fregare nulla, al titolare pure, e se senti giusto scioperare per questa fesseria del gp o per altri motivi ne hai tutto il diritto. Secondo me ti stai facendo un problema che può essere solo relativo.


----------

